# I want to build a "SIMPLE" ROUTER TABLE !!!!!!! How??



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi

I'm hoping that someone can help me.

I want to build a very simple (beginner level), low budget router table and from my searches online I see a lot of great ideas but if im honest there beyond my skill level. it doesn't have to have drawers or even a dust collection unit (but I fear that my be necessary).. I have some scrap plywood that I can use.

Im also considering a bench top table!!

Thanks
Ed


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

If you are considering a bench top model, I would consider purchasing it. Those are cheap here. I am not sure of your location right now but I see that you are 5 or 6 hours ahead of my time zone. I figure you must be in western Europe so I am not sure about the local market. I guess the next question is do you need a table or want to build a table? I would give you a table if you were here. I would build a larger table if it would fit in my shop. Personally I have a large shop so I can think like that. Go large. Around here small tables are everywhere. I was given one last month and have a second one I don't use. Don't know about your location. Well I looked and you are an Irishman living in MA. I misread the timeline on the post sorry. Those tables are still everywhere around here.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

My first router "table", simply involved me taking a replacement foot plate for my router at the time, cutting the proper holes into my plywood bench, mounting the plate and putting the router to it from underneath. I adjusted it from underneath. It was crude, but it worked. I fashioned a simple fence from a 2X4 and a piece of angle iron on the back that I drilled to hold the bolts that allowed it to adjust a little on the table. If I remember right, I used a foot switch that I had to keep pressed to keep the router running. A dead man's switch, so to speak.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Look for Woodsmith woodworking plan booklet 12 ($3.95 then). I built the freestanding version, but it also comes as a bench top model. I've been using mine for 10+ years and rebuilt the top few years back with Baltic birch ply for added stiffnes. If you can't find the plans on-line, let me know and I will send you my copy.
P.s., a piloted flush trim bit has a ball bearing mounted on the shank either above or below the cutting bit. See Rockler.com


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/gfadvm/blog/28051

This is one I built very early in my woodworking. I just took some BB ply and some pine scraps and started building. It is still functioning well and NO sag.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is a simple one.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> Hi
> 
> I m hoping that someone can help me.
> 
> ...


What router do you have?


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> Hi
> 
> I m hoping that someone can help me.
> 
> ...


I have a Ryobi fixed base 1.5hp router.. Sorry I should have included that information on my post!!!

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-1-5-Amp-Fixed-Base-Router-R163K/203325690/


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Drill a 1-1/2" hole in a piece of plywood, and bolt your router to it. Lay it on two sawhorses, and you have a router table. Just clamp or screw down another board for a fence.
I work in a cabinet shop, and we often use router tables that are not much more complicated than that.

You might want to add some reinforcing strips on the bottom to prevent sagging.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Gerry for the win. Done.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Check out the table Steve Ramsey built on You Tube.


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's a simple one that's close to the old Oak Park/Router Workshop TV series style.
http://www.grampasworkshop.net/routertable.html


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

gfadvm,that's a nice router table,looks very sturdy and easy to use.

I always like the RT designs that you stand in front of the table facing the fence,you can hold short pieces with both hands while routing and pushing it against the fence,very easy and safe.
I just don't get the table saw extension design that the wing/extension serves as a router table,how would you have full control of the piece if you are standing at one end of the fence.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok… I've decided to go for this one

http://www.scottmoore.net/projects/router/...

It's definately more than I was thinking of doing but I do a fare bit off routering and I'm ready for a decent challenge… Wish me luck .. I'll probaby finish it in about 6 months….

Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Why not take Gerry's advice and use the simple table while you are building a big table.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> Why not take Gerry s advice and use the simple table while you are building a big table.
> 
> - Rick M.


Rick to be honest I'm not using my router on any projects at the moment and the router table will be my main project until it's built… I'm not so busy in the shop these days I'm mainly cleaning up and deciding how to cost effectively furnish my basement shop….

Thanks … I might use Gregs table as my router table top anyway as the cabinet is getting a little on the exspensive side


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I am cramped for space so everything is mobile, including my router table/work table and the mobile work station.

Here are a few of my projects. Maybe you will get some inspiration from them.
 
Planer Stand
 
Adjustable height Dual router Table

Mobile workstation

Flip top tool cart

Good luck
Mike


----------

